# Badlands big sale



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Anybody know if theyare having there big sale this year? If so when?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mtn. Runner said:


> Anybody know if theyare having there big sale this year? If so when?


It's usually in January after the Shot Show in Vegas.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you


----------

